# Electric Blue Jack growth rate?



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

What's the growth rate of these guys? I got an EBJD about 6 months ago when it was only about 1 inch and it's still only about 3 1/2 inches. Do these guys grow really slow? It eats like a pig and is fat, but just isn't growing much.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i had 3 then in a years time i was down to 1 and they all grew real slow.i have had reg jacks and they easily out grew the ebjd's.


----------



## Addie (Jul 25, 2008)

Established 75 gal, 2 jd's ( 1male approx 5 ", 1 female approx 3.5 ", 1 pink convict approx 3 ", 2 synodontis, approx 3 " each). Artificial plants, driftwood, river & lava rock formations with caves and ledges. fine gravel and cichlid sand substrate. Fluval 405 & pengiun 330. 
All has been well and everyone getting along for years. The jd's have exhibiting spawning behavior off and on but nothing ever developed. Things have since cooled off. Recently I notice the male is exceptionally agressive to the female. I have never seen this behavior in my tank. Female Jd is hiding in a synodontis' cave ( with the synodontis) and won't come out. When she did sneak out it the make JD was immedately after her and after a couple mad races around the tank she retreated to the cave. There are no eggs to be protected and cave is fortunately too small for male jd to get in. This certainly doesn't appear to be courtship but more like survival. The female has in the past held her ground well with everyone now she is the first to run. 
Sould I rearrange the tank and disturb the male's territory? Should I just let them work it out on their own? any insight or suggestions?
:-?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

you could take the male out and rearrange the tank.it would provide a good time to thoroughly clean it too.about when your done cleaning/rearranging the male may have cooled off.*** had fish that when the female doesn't produce the mail will harass or even kill the female.if it keeps up you might want to think about rehoming one of them or getting another female to help spread the aggression.
(fyi,some people here take offense to thread jacking,just a helpful heads up.)


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Addie, It would probably work best if you started a new thread to get suggestions for your set up. We would hate to get off topic and Jgentryâ€™s question not get fully addressed 

Blue Dempseys do grow slower than Standard Dempseys and the growth rates amongst Blues also varies considerably. From 1â€


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

I have also heard from many EBJD keepers that they grow quite slowly. I am thinking it has something to do with their genetics. All in all I think the money you pay for one is pathetic. I have also heard they are not as hardy as regular JD's. Maybe I will get mine to spawn and see if there's any luck in them producing some EB's  I wish they would lower the price on them, I have seen a single one go for $100 around here :roll:


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

$100? Somebody must really love them to pay that much for them. I got mine for $35 locally which is the cheapest I've seen them. I don't mind paying up to $50 for a fish a long as it's what I want and healthy. I figure if all goes well I should get many years of enjoyment out of them, well worth the price if it's what you want.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Just because a store overpriced a fish does not mean that species/morph is overpriced... it means that store is overpriced...


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

It's probably obvious, but there is no one growth rate. I had a set of seven from the same source, and there were three distinct growth rates; the fastest of which was at least double the slowest. That, of course, ignores the obvious effect of differing foods, conditions, etc between owners. I would say that yours seems more to the low end of growth rate, but certainly within the range of "normal".


----------

